# Full surgery story



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got the full story of my surgery on my blog (complete with photos), if anyone is still anticipating their upcoming surgery and wants to know what it's like! (I left out the part about the convulsions in recovery, just because I don't want to freak out my mom. It's over, and I'm fine, but she'll never let that one go!)

I'm doing amazingly well two days out. My neck is sore, but other than that, I'm like, "Hey, it wasn't bad at all!" I even feel like getting up and doing stuff - but I'll be good and rest, because I know I need it. 

http://wp.me/p2zReB-4d


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Btw, don't be nervous about the convulsions, if you ready my other post. Apparently, it's called malignant hyperthermia, and it's a reaction to the anesthesia drugs. I'm VERY sensitive, and although I did end up having that reaction, my post-op team was AWESOME at stopping it right away.

For your viewing pleasure, here's a photo of my incision (well, the steri strips over my incision) the morning after surgery (if you're not in the mood for my LOOOONG blog post!)


----------

